# New and Progressive United Supreme Council in DC



## caution22113 (Mar 14, 2016)

Does anyone have any information about the split within the United Supreme Council, SJ, PHA?


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 14, 2016)

I would refer you to the PHA brethren, or Oscar Alleyne.  I'm uncomfortable commenting.


----------

